# Muzzy duals.... For all 750 Brutes!



## Sanative

Just checked muzzys website.... And they have the duals. I was thinking how bad I wanted a 2012 then I looked at what years the duals work on..... 2005-2012!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman

$850 base price... Description:

2005-2012 Brute Force owners with or without big bore engines, need look no further than the Muzzy KVF-750 PRO and SUPER PRO exhaust line. These systems were designed to get the most out of your big bore investment with larger diameter head pipes and either single or dual oval canisters. 
The Brute Force Standard exhaust for '05-'11 models is perfect for the budget minded enthusiast who needs more power, but doesn't plan on additional performance upgrades.
We know sometimes working gets a little boring even on an ATV, but when that happens while using your Muzzy equipped KVF 750 Brute Force, excitement is now only a throttle pull away!
Muzzys performance products offers eithera 2-1 or a 2-1-2 tuned equal length lightweight exhaust systems for your Brute Force that features full stainless steel construction and is pounds lighter than stock. For noise sensitive use the muffler incorporates the Muzzys modular quiet core and spark arrestor. If you are looking for more performance from your Kawasaki KVF 750 Brute Force for work or for play, this new Muzzy exhaust is for you. The standard exhaust is available with a round brushed aluminum canister. The PRO and Super PRO systems are available with brushed, polished or black oval aluminum canisters. 

Says 2-1-2 probably means there is an X as well so even better.


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice...about time!


----------



## dookie

I want to hear it!


----------



## Sanative

Me too! Alot of parts are about to go on the brute..... Hopefully this is one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kawboy1

Update from VFJ http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/interstate-motorsports/112243-2005-12-brute-duals.html


----------



## tx_brute_rider

$850:bigeyes::bigeyes::34: Think i'll stick to the my big gun


----------



## kawboy1

VFJ will save you almost $200 on muzzy's price.......$675 I believe.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Thought $330 for my big gun was expensive, but $650 for duals:34: Maybe I'm just cheap, lol


----------



## kawboy1

Yep you just cheap


----------



## NMKawierider

kawboy1 said:


> Yep you just cheap


What did you pay for those LTEs Kawboy1?


----------



## kawboy1

I picked them up used but as new with ceramic coated head pipes for about $650 if my memory is correct.


----------



## NMKawierider

kawboy1 said:


> I picked them up used but as new with ceramic coated head pipes for about $650 if my memory is correct.


 
Wow...there ya go...the best stuff just cost more...imagine that...


----------



## kawboy1

Yeah I knew with the plans I had for my ride I wouldn't be happy with anything else so I figured buy once, buy right and it will be cheaper in the long run. My only other choice for the sra without going custom was a std Muzzy but they are barely good enough for a 730cc so I went straight for the LTE's.


----------



## myst3ry

oh man i just bought a muzzy .....dangit ...


----------



## Sanative

I really want these...... but lime green plastics and 27" XTR's/14" black m17's comes first


----------



## Waddaman

http://www.kawieriders.com/forum/in...112243-2005-12-brute-duals-2.html#post1186125


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Just seen that also... Interesting.:33: Wonder if it'll be worth the $650, though


----------



## Waddaman

Thats a REALLY nice exhaust system. Ive always been a hater of muzzy preferred big gun because of general quality and power increases, But Muzzy stepped it up on this I love duals. Ill be getting a set with my 840, eventually. If only Big Gun would make duals..:bigeyes:

The only thing I don't like about them is all the pieces, gonna leak like mad.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Yea X2 on the pieces, also not a fan of the Muzzy Rivet system. Heard its a PITA to repack them, since you have to use a rivet gun. Looks nice though, can't lie. The price tag is what gets me though, Lol:bigeyes: They will probably come down a bit later on, like Big Guns.


----------



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09

I wanna hear a sound clip....i have a 2007 screamin for tru duals


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

I don't know I love my HMF but with the upgrades I may have to change not sure yet though but it would be nice to hear them.


----------



## FL.cowboy

that does look sweet. I still like the white trash duals for under $100 




cant beat a glasspack!!!


----------



## tx_brute_rider

Link to Video Looking more better with the black cans.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ueYN6i_pVCM


----------



## Waddaman

Thanks for gettin that. Too bad the guy doesn't shut up and all you can hear is echo because there so close to buildings. Also the pic there worries me, it's REALLY close to shock mount, are us lift guys gonna be able to run these???


----------



## tx_brute_rider

VFJ will have Dyno results after this weekend and I think, if I remember he'll have videos of it performing. Canisters do seem quite large and take up some space there... Don't think it'll be a problem though, there Muzzy for them to make an exhaust it has to be pretty dang accurate. Wonder if the dual mufflers will make any difference or are just there for looks.:33:


----------



## brute574

They are Still a 2-1-2 Pipe, so not a Real Dual Exhaust. i would Think not Much more then a Pro Pipe, Maybe Cuz these have Bigger Tubes, But Should Only See much Improvment of BB


----------



## billbros

Looks very cool but I can't see spending a that much for an exhaust. Haha I'm just cheap too.


----------



## jctgumby

The 2-1-2 is actually an "X" pipe which is better than just a straight out true dual exhaust. The "X" in the headers is excellent for scavenging which helps in power increase.


----------



## NMKawierider

jctgumby said:


> The 2-1-2 is actually an "X" pipe which is better than just a straight out true dual exhaust. The "X" in the headers is excellent for scavenging which help is power increase.


X2...very important.


----------



## brute574

jctgumby said:


> The 2-1-2 is actually an "X" pipe which is better than just a straight out true dual exhaust. The "X" in the headers is excellent for scavenging which help is power increase.


that is TRUE, But I don't/didn't See An X. The X is Offset, Longer Center, Might Work GREAT, Waiting on a Dyno Pull to See.


----------



## jctgumby

That is the "X" and I asure you it will make a difference. Now how much of a difference remains to be seen. Might only be 1 or 2 hp. But also keep in mind that that is 1 or 2 hp on an engine that is only putting out 50ish. What you need to pay attention to is the rpm range that your torque numbers are increasing at. VFJ should have actual dyno sheets on them over the next few days. 

If you look at any and all big name exhaust systems for performance cars they will all have some type of "X" pipe or collector in them for the same reasons.


----------



## brute574

jctgumby said:


> View attachment 8312
> 
> 
> That is the "X" and I asure you it will make a difference. Now how much of a difference remains to be seen. Might only be 1 or 2 hp. But also keep in mind that that is 1 or 2 hp on an engine that is only putting out 50ish. What you need to pay attention to is the rpm range that your torque numbers are increasing at. VFJ should have actual dyno sheets on them over the next few days.
> 
> If you look at any and all big name exhaust systems for performance cars they will all have some type of "X" pipe or collector in them for the same reasons.


I know About Exhaust and how it Works.The X is Offset, that mess up the Flow a Little. 

I agree it Will Work, But Bigger head Pipe Will mess with Low/mid Range, the Dual Should Flow Like Crazy on the Topend, But As you Know you Aren't Running Topend all the Time. need TQ.

Here is a Couple Of my Toys, Yes i like to go FAST


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice Toys Brute 574...The hauler too?


----------



## brute574

YEP, that is in one of my Garages


----------



## jctgumby

I promise ya Brute, I am not trying to say you don't know what you are talking about. I don't do that. You can ask anybody on this site that has known me for any amout of time I am not one to degrade people in any way. I was just stating that with it being an "X" pipe design it will absolutely help the system make power. As for myself I don't need anything on the topend. All I want is tree stump pulling power on the bottom. And I have no doubt that this system will deliver that power throughout the entire power band. it is just that too many people get hung up on top end HP numbers, and that is great in certain applications, just not here. I really don't care if it only gives 1 or 2 more ponies than any other system out there or even if it only matches them. All I care about is the bottom of the power band (i.e. How quick the torque takes over and any increases on bottom end torque) and the mid-range torque curve. I just don't want you to think I was trying to imply that you didn't know what you was talking about, that's all.


----------



## Jolley

this is prolly gonna be the next thing goin my brute, just need some cash


----------



## kawboy1

Guy's what you have to remember is these kawies are not like a bike or car with manual shift.....esentialy there is no bottom/top end etc. If clutched right the cvt has the motor opperating at/in its peak power band almost instantly unless of course you are just cruising and then it don't really matter. That's why bigger head pipes, big cams etc work so well on these things without them feeling like they have no "bottom end".


----------



## jctgumby

And I understand that Kawboy. What I am referring to as bottom end is actually throttle position. The majority of all my riding is at a third throttle or below. The only exception to this is when I am racing. But if just simply trail riding or playing in a hole here and there I rarely push past third throttle.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

^Yea, most of us here don't go past 50MPH especially people with outlaws. My max is 45MPH and that was pushing it too.


----------



## brute574

jctgumby said:


> I promise ya Brute, I am not trying to say you don't know what you are talking about. I don't do that. You can ask anybody on this site that has known me for any amout of time I am not one to degrade people in any way. I was just stating that with it being an "X" pipe design it will absolutely help the system make power. As for myself I don't need anything on the topend. All I want is tree stump pulling power on the bottom. And I have no doubt that this system will deliver that power throughout the entire power band. it is just that too many people get hung up on top end HP numbers, and that is great in certain applications, just not here. I really don't care if it only gives 1 or 2 more ponies than any other system out there or even if it only matches them. All I care about is the bottom of the power band (i.e. How quick the torque takes over and any increases on bottom end torque) and the mid-range torque curve. I just don't want you to think I was trying to imply that you didn't know what you was talking about, that's all.


Its All Good, I Have Been Building Race Motors For 15 Years, I understand this. But I'm Comparing this to the Pro Pipe, not Sure there will be much More Performance Down Low.


----------



## kawboy1

I would think these duals would at least be on par with the single super pro if not better power wise, if not I don't see them selling a lot unless someone just likes the look of the duals and is willing to pay the price premium over the single.

I know most on here don't care about going 80mph and full throttle all the time thats part of the reason why I mentioned the clutching......of course most everything is a compromise and if you are running most of the time at a certain throttle position then thats what you base your clutching on in combination with using high/low range.

That's why for example if you put a stock brute up against a stock outy the brute will feel more powerful/torqey and get the jump on the outy out of the hole.....it's not because the brute has more power/torque or even the rpm that it makes it, it's because it is clutched/geared to hit it's peak power quickly as opposed to the outy that hits it's peak later in the clutching phase.

JC this is not directed at you or anyone in particular just in general for those that don't fully understand how these things work. Thats why the super pro exhaust with large head pipes will make more power/torque over the standard or muzzy pro even on a stock machine.


----------



## tx_brute_rider

*UPDATE VIDEO*​ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=yOWn4TJ6c6g


----------



## deadman inc

tx_brute_rider said:


> Yea X2 on the pieces, also not a fan of the Muzzy Rivet system. Heard its a PITA to repack them, since you have to use a rivet gun. Looks nice though, can't lie. The price tag is what gets me though, Lol:bigeyes: They will probably come down a bit later on, like Big Guns.


You aint lieing bro. They look good and if they sound anything like the duals on a Renegade. Man i want a set but the price tag is killing me...


----------



## Waddaman

Is there any pro's/cons to either black exhausts, or polished? Black painted get chipped and don't look great with a bunch of gouges in em. But how do the polished hold up? do they get mud stained easily and lose there look? or do they stay good? thinking about ordering muzzy duals but don't know if I should to get black or polished. I know polished will look better with my set up though, but not worth it if it gets stained or the finish is damaged easily.


----------



## brute574

Just have to Polish it every so often. I have a Polished Pro Pipe, Been Deep, Cleans Up Nice with Water, Wipe it Down and it looks Like New. polish once or Twice a Year and it Looks New


----------



## edi1977

Hi all,

I appreciate if anyone have informations of exact inner diameter of header pipes of muzzy´s or the best inner diameter for custom building pipes.

Thanks,
Eddi


----------



## Coolwizard

Do the duals still melt the plastic?


----------

